# European Reviews, December 2006



## Keitht (Dec 3, 2006)

Moness Country Club, Scotland

Sutton Hall Timeshare Club, England

Reviews by Yvonne & David Bennett


----------



## Keitht (Dec 17, 2006)

Sutton Hall Timeshare Club, England

Reviews by Yvonne & David Bennett

Review updated and additional photographs added.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 22, 2006)

Costa San Antonio, Malta

Review by Ray Roberts

Cameron House, Scotland

Kilconquhar Castle Estate and Country Club, Scotland

Macdonald Elmers Court, England

Reviews by Ellen Russell-Deeble


----------



## Keitht (Dec 27, 2006)

Club Parque Mesa del Mar, Canary Islands, Spain

Review by Pat Lindsey


----------

